# Bucheron recipe



## paulaswrld

Anyone have a recipe for bucheron they have successfuly made? If yes, I would love to have it.

Thanks,


Paula


----------



## Sondra

AH I would like a recipe for this too.


----------



## Leo

The only thing I can find it relation towards how it made says:


> A French goat cheese covered in a white bloomy rind, it is the paradigmatic "chevre": dry yet creamy, semi-firm yet flaky, simple but not simplistic, with a gamey flavor that is neither overwhelming nor understated. "Bucheron" means "logger" in French, and it is so called, presumably, because the cheese itself is formed in the shape of a log. It is traditionally aged for about 2 months,





> A tangy yet mild CHÈVRE (goat cheese) that is usually soft and spreadable. Bûcheron comes in logs either with white rinds or covered with black ash





> The cheesemakers at Montchevré in Belmont, Wisconsin have launched a new Bucheron, a
> soft-ripened chevré in a log shape.


So maybe take your fav. chevre log, roll it in some ashes and innoculant it with some Geo. pen. and age. :shrug Looks cool though. Does it taste kinda like a brie?
Megan


----------



## paulaswrld

Not as creamy as a brie, more like the Mt. Tam by cowgirl creamery...and, if you have never tasted the Mt. Tam...it is a MUST!

I tried the geo p and I ended up with a cheese that reminded me of Saint Maure.

p


----------



## Leo

Hmmm. sounds good, I like that mild mushroom flavor. I wish I knew, I'll try to refine my search and see if I can't pull up a good recipe.

i tried to google it in french and keep on pulling up St. Marcellin. But murray describes it with a


> The mold-ripened rind cloaks a thin layer, like soft, beaten butter, just underneath. The very center is chalky, almost flaky, and bright white


 So I'm thinking maybe than a mold like Cylindrocaron sp. or Penicillum candidum. It should impart a different flavor. :/ Hope I was helpful.
Megan
Score! Found this: Bucheron can vary dramatically in style and quality, and we have found one that we think can stand up to the other quality chevres in our case. This Bucheron has a blend of both candidum and glaucum molds that make up the rind so that it has a more interesting look and a more complex flavor. From poitou, this cheese has a dense texture and a flavor that is both bright and floral. from http://www.formaggiokitchen.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1308


----------



## Patty13637

I just came across a recipe ...let me see if I can find it again.


Patty


----------



## paulaswrld

Oh good, I also talked to Dave today from dairy connection and he is going to help me with a recipe...but, he is on the road now and that may take a week or so...if we can find another one I will make them both and compare and let you all know the outcome.

I am so glad to be back in milk,

Paula


----------



## Leo

Hi, 
When you find a recipe, may I have a copy as well?
Sounds tasty.
Thanks,
Megan


----------



## paulaswrld

Patty, any luck on that recipe?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Patty13637

nOPE CANNOT FIND IT BUT i THOUGHT ONE JUST CAME ACROSSS A LIST...iLL CHECK


----------



## Shereen

Not really the recipe, but it should work.
Make a batch of soft ripened cheese (camembert) and cut the curd to around 1 in squares instead of just ladeling it. This will help the cheese drain and you'll get a more dense cheese. It will also help in age out for the two months it needs w/o getting ammoniated and help keep the rind from slipping off. Instead of putting the curd into camembert moulds put the curd into a large mould and let it drain for a day. Next day, take the curd (it should look and feel like chev), make a log, salt, and very lightly dust with ash. We've been ashing cheese and trust me when I tell you that you need a very very light dusting. Next time we make a soft ripened batch I'll try it too.
Do you have a camembert recipe? If not I have one that I can post.


----------



## paulaswrld

I do have one, where is yours from? I love trying new recipes as only with my Feta and Chevre do I have "Keeper" recipes so far.

P


----------



## Shereen

Mine is from another cheesemaker that we worked for in Vermont.
I don't even know where she got hers from.

I also have a recipe from Margaret Morris glengarrycheesemaking.on.ca/ 
Her recipe is an hour set where ours is a lactic 12 hour set. It's helps the flavor profile, but according to Margaret Morris it is not a Camembert- it's some other type of cheese and I forgot the name.

That's what we sell it as and that's what it seems like to me. 
Whatever it is it's pretty yummy.


----------



## paulaswrld

Okay...may I please have the recipe it sounds great.

Thanks,

Paula


----------

